
Ask HN: Good Parse alternatives? - Nemant
Any recommendations on Parse alternatives? Firebase is very limited (just data) and I can&#x27;t find anything that would match Parse in terms of ease of use and features.
======
EuAndreh
I'd suggest using PouchDB[0] if on a web client, and Cloudant [1] as the
backend. Spin up a simple heroku app using Superlogin[2] and you have full
Auth, an offline database, sync and now the possibility of conflicts
resolution.

If developing on mobile clients just use Cloudant Sync for iOS[3] or
Android[4].

[0]: [http://pouchdb.com/](http://pouchdb.com/)

[1]: [https://cloudant.com/](https://cloudant.com/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/colinskow/superlogin](https://github.com/colinskow/superlogin)

[3]:
[https://github.com/cloudant/CDTDatastore](https://github.com/cloudant/CDTDatastore)

[4]: [https://github.com/cloudant/sync-
android](https://github.com/cloudant/sync-android)

------
Startups411
This seems to be a meaty thread on the topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729)

------
manidoraisamy
You might want to look at app engine as well. Google just published an article
on running Parse on app engine - [https://medium.com/google-cloud/deploying-
parse-server-to-go...](https://medium.com/google-cloud/deploying-parse-server-
to-google-app-engine-6bc0b7451d50)

------
marknadal
GUN[0] does realtime state synchronization, is offline-first, and is a graph
database (key/value, relational, document, etc). It does NOT have other
features of Parse though, like a web client, built in permissions, etc.

[0] [https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun)

------
tuyguntn
Apache Usergrid[0] (used by Globo.com, Apigee and others)

Kinto (Mozilla Services)

[0] - [http://usergrid.apache.org/](http://usergrid.apache.org/)

[1] - [https://github.com/Kinto/kinto/](https://github.com/Kinto/kinto/)

------
gorkemcetin
Firebase: Only DB, no push. Deployd: Open source BaaS (no push). Countly: Push
and analytics (also open source). Usergrid: Last time I checked, didnt have
push. Kinvey: BaaS but quite complex to understand. Backendless: Completely
free, thus reminds me of Parse.

~~~
jeffreyawest
Usergrid now has push for Apple, Google and Windows and scales to >10k/s which
is probably more than most apps need, but good to have when you need it. We
are finalizing our 2.1.0 Apache release right now.

Disclaimer: I've been leading Usergrid development for the last year.

------
wirddin
Twitter's Fabric : [https://get.fabric.io/](https://get.fabric.io/)

------
bkovacev
Firebase? [https://www.firebase.com/](https://www.firebase.com/)

~~~
Nemant
Just provides a DB, not much more after that (push notifications, "cloud
code", etc)

------
alc90
Also if you're interested in a mBaaS - Kinvey is pretty similar with Parse

------
sathley
check out [http://appacitive.com](http://appacitive.com)

